# Fat Loss



## keni (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi, i wanted some advice on fat loss.

currently ive basically been only pushing weights without too much cardio.
i hear some people say to do cardio after u do weights and i hear some say do it seperately, so which one is better. do u burn more fat or more easier when doingcardio after weights? i seem to not be able to get rid of the fat i have built up around my stomach. what would be the best wy to get rid of this fast. what supplements work best also.is there any programs for fat los that someone can recommend to me?

Also, with post workout nutrition, i have read to take simple carbs after training right? as well as protein. when my goal is to cut fat as well as build muscle do i still consume these simple carbs after a weights session or not? i see alot of guys just skip the simple carb ingestion after there workout? is that a bad thing?


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 17, 2004)

You have to do many things to get the right results.  I find running when i wake up before i eat to help out tremendesly as well as turning the shower to freezing cold before i get out.  But most importantly diet, post your diet and workout routine.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 17, 2004)

Eat good healthy foods, drink lots of water..   run in the mornings on an empty stomach, then go and  lift later in the day, do some ab workouts.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 17, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> turning the shower to freezing cold before i get out.




lol what do you mean by that one.. what if its cold outside.


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 17, 2004)

and i probably am not quoting who said it on here, im pretty sure it was a mod or a long time member, but it helps burn more calories to get the body back to normal temp. you can look it up on webmd as well, its a bitch to do, i'll tell ya that


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 17, 2004)

ahh man.. i just leared something new lol


----------

